# FUSION BLANK FINISHING



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 27, 2012)

Got a neat Fusion blank from LOML for Christmas. Thought it would look nice on a "Clicker". Turned it to near rough size and then (only then) did I wonder: How the H*** am I going to finish this? I do both acrylic and wood and prefer a high gloss finish on most things. For wood, I always go with CA. I polish acrylics. 

So the big Q is: Anybody out there have experience with the Fusion pen blank? How dod you finish it? I'm thinkking there are probably a couple options but I'm contemplating doing it like a wood blank (CA on everything).

Thoughts?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 27, 2012)

typically a CA finish is the best way to go with these blanks!


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you are contemplating correctly. I CA mine and they look great!  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## ragz (Jan 27, 2012)

You can go either way with it. If it's one of Eugene's blank you can treat it like acryllic and polish it the wood is basically stabilzed with acryllic.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful blank and wonderful gift.  As the others have said you are right on target.  I have used CA on the ones I have done and it has worked out fantastic!  Customers seem to really enjoy them too - but maybe not quite as much as you will enjoy this one having gotten it from your lovely wife!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 30, 2012)

*FINISHED PEN*

Got it finished and I'm thinking I like it. Thanks for the assistance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 30, 2012)

LOOKS GOOD! how many coats of CA did you end up putting on it?


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, Seamus. I did a variation of my "normal" CA. Usually I'll do a couple thin, then switch to medium for another 4-5 coats. This time I stayed @ thin the entire way. I'm thinking 8 coats. It's not the best CA finish I've done but LOML likes it. Still working on getting the CA to go on smoother and still working on eliminating those cursed sanding scratches.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Feb 1, 2012)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Still working on getting the CA to go on smoother and still working on eliminating those cursed sanding scratches.



Have you tried going through all the MM steps after applying all the CA coats?
This seems to have worked for me.


----------



## gbpens (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful piece, well done.


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the same blank and did this mini Atlas for my son. I MM it and the waxed it.cathes both the acrylic and the wood. Just my version, but your pen turned out great, good job.


----------

